
Futuristic Laser-Razor Has Been Kickstarted - jsnathan
http://mashable.com/2015/09/28/skarp-razor-kickstarter/
======
madhurbehl
Just saw this. If they indeed got it right then this could be groundbreaking !
However, I didn't see any working prototypes in the pitch. Clever idea though.

